# Phd 'V' MyProtein



## andyellis1981 (Oct 20, 2007)

I,v been using Phd Pharma Whey for around the past 6 months, at £34 for 90 delicious servings from monstersupplements.com i didnt see the point in looking else where, especially as it comes with added BCAA and Glutamine. Thats untill i looked closer afer reading a few posts on here where its recomended taking 2-3 5g servings of Glutamine and 2 5g servings og BCAA, plus creatine. Pharma Whey only has 0.5g Glutamine per 100g serving and 0.8g BCAA, which is about 11g Glutamine in the whole 2.27kg container and just over 18g BCAA, are these quantities even effective enough to detail on the container??

So tonight i'v looked around on MyProtein and found Whey Blend 2.27kg £22, BCAA 100g £4.70 & L-Glutamine 100g £2.60. All this for £29.30 Which is cheaper than Phd with far higher quantities. I could prob fit the creatine in as well for under the £34 pound mark

Just wondered if thers something im missing, is there anything else in Phd's Whey thats missing from MyProtein. Whats the difference between MP Whey Blend and True Protein, they both have around 78% protein but a few £££'s difference.

Is unflavoured whey such a bad taste as well, otherwise i coud go for even bigger bulk buy at lower price. Why's the 5lb Bulk Instant WP £16.95 yet in 2.5kg pouch WPC80 is £23.50.

Could anyone pls put my mind at ease. Thanks


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

unflavoured tastes like very weak milk. I use options hot choc. 1 teaspoon of that which adds minimal carbs etc and its the best tasting shake you can buy. Most companies that sell unflavoured sell flavoured also but at an extra cost


----------



## andyellis1981 (Oct 20, 2007)

Just placed my 1st order with MP, taken the 5lb Choc Whey Blend, Glutamine and Creatine.

Still confused on their pricing and exactly whats what, there are son mant whey products on there i still feel im missing something.

Like Whey blend is a mix of isolate and concentrate yet cheaper than either of them, appreciate if someone could spare me 5 mins to replt to my 1st message.


----------



## myprotein (May 15, 2004)

andyellis1981 said:


> I,v been using Phd Pharma Whey for around the past 6 months, at £34 for 90 delicious servings from monstersupplements.com i didnt see the point in looking else where, especially as it comes with added BCAA and Glutamine. Thats untill i looked closer afer reading a few posts on here where its recomended taking 2-3 5g servings of Glutamine and 2 5g servings og BCAA, plus creatine. Pharma Whey only has 0.5g Glutamine per 100g serving and 0.8g BCAA, which is about 11g Glutamine in the whole 2.27kg container and just over 18g BCAA, are these quantities even effective enough to detail on the container??
> 
> So tonight i'v looked around on MyProtein and found Whey Blend 2.27kg £22, BCAA 100g £4.70 & L-Glutamine 100g £2.60. All this for £29.30 Which is cheaper than Phd with far higher quantities. I could prob fit the creatine in as well for under the £34 pound mark
> 
> ...


Hi,

Whey Blend is superb value as it only uses high quality sources of protein (WPC80 and WPI) and tastes\mixes great. We manufacture it in-house to ISO9001 UKAS guidelines so quality is assured. As we manufacture in-house we can keep our overheads lower hence why we can pass on the saving to you, we sell direct.

True Whey is our premium whey product and contains large amount of digestive enzymes and lactospore pro-biotics hence the higher cost.

If you have any further questions please do ask.

Regards,

MP


----------

